# سؤال عن الحساسات (sensors )



## roberta (25 مارس 2012)

*هل يوجد نوع حساس sensor يركب على الروبوت وجزء منه على جسم آخر فيصبح الروبوت يتبع الجسم الآخر أينما ذهب بمسافة يحددها المبرمج بين الجسم والروبوت ؟؟؟ وما اسم هذا الحساس؟؟ *​


----------



## Walaa Salah (2 أبريل 2012)

may you can use photo electric sensor,it consists of separate transmitter and receiver sensors


----------

